# Sitting '41 9N for 4 Years



## 41-9N (Feb 2, 2006)

I had the engine of my '41 9N completely overhauled about 5 years ago, used it on and off for a year, and then parked it in my barn where it sat uncranked. I didn't really need it until now. 

After replacing the gas, checking the oil, antifreeze, and plugs is there anything else recommended doing before I try to start her?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Most likely your carburetor is gummed up, if you left gas sit for 4-5 years. You might consider putting a small amount of oil/ATF down each spark plug hole to loosen up the rings/improve compression. Let it sit for a few days.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Six Bales has all "must do" stuff. My father in law got a 7N and ran thru the same problems. It's a gas machine, so drain all the gas and flush with some fresh gas, then fill it about a quarter way to work on getting it started. A small squirt of ether in the carb will probably do wonders.

We gave the unit to my brother in law, so he went thru the same problems as you. If you need ideas, let me know and I'll ask him.

Best of luck

oldguychuck


----------

